# Proyecto con: celdas solares, termistores, fotorresistencias



## biohazard (Mar 16, 2005)

hola, los felicito por este foro, realmente hacia mucha falta algo así. 
Tengo un pequeño problema, necesito armar pequeños montajes con los siguientes elementos: 

celdas solares 
cambiador de nivel 
multiplicador de voltaje 
termistores 
termocupla 
fotorresistencias 
fotodiodos 
leds 

se me había ocurrido tratar de usarlos todos en un solo proyecto, algo así como usar un celda solar activado por intensidad lumínica o algo por el estilo, pero en Internet no he podido encontrar nada, el mayor problema es que hay elementos que desconozco. Será que por casualidad ¿alguien tiene proyectos con uno o varios elementos? o al menos con algo mas físico como por ejemplo un multiplicador de voltaje.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 22, 2005)

Hola Biohazard,

Se me ocurre que puedes utilizar esos elementos para un proyecto en el campo de la domotica:

Mi idea es la siguiente: controlar la temperatura de una habitación por medio de la cantidad de luz solar que deje entrar a través de sus ventanas.

Para eso utilizarías varios lazos de control en uno, el elemento actuador es el motor que permite el movimiento de las persianas con las cuales permites el paso de la luz, los sensores que realimentan la posición de las persianas son leds y fotodiodos en las posiciones máximo y mínimo. La cantidad de luz en la habitación se mide a través de la celda solar o de las fotorresistencias y la temperatura a través del termistor o la termocupla.

Debes acondicionar la señales y enviarlas a un microntrolador, donde le programas la estrategia de control, que básicamente es controlar la temperatura de la habitación controlando el nivel de apertura de las persianas, debes tener en cuenta que lo que calienta la habitación es la luz ultravioleta del sol, si en la habitación hay algún bombillo prendido este no debe contar en la estrategia de control.

Bueno es una idea.

Haber que te parece.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## Ehecatl (Mar 23, 2005)

Me parece que el proyecto planteado por Li-ion es muy interesante, sin embargo creo que adolece de varios conceptos erróneos.

Lo que calienta un objeto es la luz infrarroja y no la luz ultravioleta. 

La luz visible al incidir sobre un objeto es en parte absorbida por éste y en parte reflejada como luz infrarroja, la cual no puede pasar a través de un cristal (principio de funcionamiento de los invernaderos), por lo que aun cuando cierres la persiana, ésta misma estará convirtiendo la luz visible en calor y el cristal de la ventana lo estará almacenando en la habitación.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 23, 2005)

Ehecatl tienes razón partí de un concepto erróneo y ya me puse al día, pero bueno que propones para el proyecto?


----------



## Ehecatl (Mar 29, 2005)

Dentro de lo que planteó biohazard, creo que hay varios componentes que pueden cumplir la misma función, por ejemplo la termocupla y el termistor, en algún momento, la fotocelda (como simple sensor de luz, no como generador) , el fotodiodo y la fotorresistencia. 
Sin embargo, creo que podría pensarse en la climatización automatizada de un invernadero precisamente, o en el más sencillo de los casos, simplemente registrar algunas variables climáticas dentro del mismo, simplemente para tener un registro de las mismas.


----------



## Elco26 (Oct 12, 2007)

el principio de funcionamiento de las termocuplas se basa en que a medida que aumente o disminuya la tempersatura en su juntura (en la punta) esta genera en sus terminales mV los cuales puedes utilizar junto al multiplicador de voltaje  con las celdas solares como banco de energia, a su vez las fotorresistencias y fotodiodos son muy utiles como sensores opticos, con esto se me ocurre que lo puedes usar en aplicaciones como pequeño cargador de baterias o como respaldo de algun circuito pequeño.


----------



## Freddy Aular (Mar 4, 2009)

Estimado amigo , creo que lo primero es fijar una idea sobre el proyecto , que deseas hacer en concreto , una celda solar es un elemento aislado , con ciertas caracteristicas , de voltaje y corriente , fabricado con alta tecnologia ( de silice, como los semicinductores ) , se estaria hablando de un modulo solar o panel solar que es un conjunto de celdas solares puestos en serie, paralelo o serie -paralelo , hay que ver primero la carga , y las maniobras que se quieren hacer en concreto , asi el proyecto es muy , muy general y no permite armar algo porque no se tiene la idea


----------



## Freddy Aular (Mar 4, 2009)

por ejemplo bombillos de leds , modulo solar , regulador de voltaje , podria armarse un proyecto para sustituir las lamparas de emergencia que se colocan en los pasillos de los edificios para cuando se va la luz,  el o los paneles solares alimentarian a un conjunto de baterias y estas a su vez , darian la energia a los bombillos de leds , con un sistema de control que permitiria entrar  a encender los bombillos de led cuando se detecte la falta de energia electrica de la red publica , asi se podrian armar proyectos con cada uno de los elementos que  indicas


----------

